# Question about box joints...



## Skipdog (May 5, 2009)

I don't have a table saw or a router table, yet. I recently purchased a router and I'm trying to keep costs to a minimum for the time being. My question is...
Is it possible to use a dovetail jig to make box joints...My thinking is...instead of using a dovetail bit, is it possible to use...a 1/4" straight bit to cut the joints? 

Thanks,
Skip


----------



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

edit ! - oopps, I missed the 'dovetail jig' part.

yes it is possible. You need some type of a router table (can be simple) and a sliding fence. I haven't tried it, but I have the book "Ultimate guide to the router table" by Bill Hylton, and in there is an excample of how it can be done. I'm sure if you google for 'box joint router table' you will get some hits.

Jesper


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

I have the porter cable dovetail jig. It came with the guides to cut box joints, along with the guides to cut dovetails. With this jig it is just a matter of switching to ones you need.


----------

